# Visa 886 to be granted?



## repadda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All! 

I was wondering how long does it normally take for visa 886 sponsored by relative or immediate family member to be approved?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Normally hardly applies in current global economics situation and have a read of top sticky thread as you could well be in the "indeterminably how long" category.

For old normal times you can find a reference usually in the "applying for this visa" section of the 886 but do not hold your breath on it applying.


----------



## repadda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Wanderer! Thanks for your information as they are extremely helpful. I hope it wouldn't take long to process my visa. I have nominated the occupation of Accountant and achieved a score of at least IELTS 7 across all components. Hopefully it'll get approved soon. I really need this visa to look for jobs. 

Thanks again!


----------



## harrysidhu (Sep 22, 2010)

*help*



repadda said:


> Hi Wanderer! Thanks for your information as they are extremely helpful. I hope it wouldn't take long to process my visa. I have nominated the occupation of Accountant and achieved a score of at least IELTS 7 across all components. Hopefully it'll get approved soon. I really need this visa to look for jobs.
> 
> Thanks again!


hi
if anyone has applied for 886 visa family sponsored.. can u pls guide me regarding preparation.I shall b thankful to you for any kind of help

Harry


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Just use the *eligibity section*, reading all the links Harry as well as the *Checklist *you'll find *in the applying for visa section *of Immi 886 info.


----------



## harrysidhu (Sep 22, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Just use the *eligibity section*, reading all the links Harry as well as the *Checklist *you'll find *in the applying for visa section *of Immi 886 info.


Thanks Wanderer


----------



## harrysidhu (Sep 22, 2010)

where is that links actually?


----------



## ihope (May 19, 2011)

hi Im just new here.

Anyone here who got their PR recently with 886 visa? How long did it take to get PR and can you please put the time frame? My husband applied for visa 886 last november 15,2010. we already have a CO last April 12 and asked for our medicals. we were able to submit the health requirements before the 28 days deadline. Anyone knows how long we'll still be waiting for my husband to have his PR?  I appreciate your reply. Thank you!


----------



## harrysidhu (Sep 22, 2010)

*hi*



ihope said:


> hi Im just new here.
> 
> Anyone here who got their PR recently with 886 visa? How long did it take to get PR and can you please put the time frame? My husband applied for visa 886 last november 15,2010. we already have a CO last April 12 and asked for our medicals. we were able to submit the health requirements before the 28 days deadline. Anyone knows how long we'll still be waiting for my husband to have his PR?  I appreciate your reply. Thank you!


you will get your PR as soon as you submit your Medical....they are very quick these days I apllied in oct i got mine on 5 th april..So dnt waste time b quick to grab it


----------



## ihope (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, Harrysidhu! That's great news!  Congrats on you! We are done with the medicals already, and submitted them last April 20. I really hope they'll grant my husband's PR soon. by the way, did you apply for 886 visa also? Thank you again, Harrysidhu! Please pray for me and my husband.


----------



## ihope (May 19, 2011)

harrysidhu said:


> you will get your PR as soon as you submit your Medical....they are very quick these days I apllied in oct i got mine on 5 th april..So dnt waste time b quick to grab it


Hi Everyone!!! just want to share you this great news!!! My husband got his PR today.  Thank you for this site as it is really helpful! Hoping everyone will receive good news soon!  Thank you to Harrysidhu for your reply!


----------



## harrysidhu (Sep 22, 2010)

congrats dear n thank u


----------



## Cheeyoong84 (Jun 4, 2011)

repadda said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I was wondering how long does it normally take for visa 886 sponsored by relative or immediate family member to be approved?


I applied in 2008, still waiting. Because I think that my skills is not on Immigration's skills list.


----------



## Hanshi (Jul 7, 2011)

ihope said:


> Hi Everyone!!! just want to share you this great news!!! My husband got his PR today.  Thank you for this site as it is really helpful! Hoping everyone will receive good news soon!  Thank you to Harrysidhu for your reply!


Hi ihope, do you know which priority number you had fallen into, there are Priority 1 to 5. wait for your reply thanks.


----------

